# Excision of Gastric Fistula - posted this question



## mmelcam (Sep 2, 2008)

I had posted this question before but did not get any responses. I thought I would try again. Does anyone know what CPT code I would use for excision of a gastric fistula?


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 2, 2008)

It would depend upon where the passage is leading.


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 3, 2008)

from the anterior gastric wall to the intra-abdominal wall


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm afraid you may be stuck with 43999 (unlisted).


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks, that is what I was afraid of.


----------

